# Wie ueberprueft man ein XML-Dokument?



## anon (6. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe eine einfache Vokabellernhilfe entwickelt. Nun kann man die Vokabellisten auch exportieren. Die Vokabellisten sind dann XML-Dateien.

Nun meine Frage: Wie kann ich sicherstellen, dass ich nur eine XML-Datei einlese (also in Objekte umwandle; z.B. Klasse Vokabel, Liste), die auch von meinem Programm exportiert wurde und keine Fehler enthaelt?

Ich bin derzeit mit dieser Sache etwas unter Zeitdruck. Es wäre sehr schön   , wenn jemand schon relativ "fertige" Lösungsvorschläge hätte - versteht mich nicht falsch; in Foren ist das ja immer so eine Sache mit den Ansprüchen an fertige Lösungsvorschläge doch bei mir drängt die Zeit  :autsch: 

Vielen vielen Dank,
anon  :###


----------



## hdi (6. Jan 2009)

zB beim Exportieren als erste Zeile in die XML Datei:


```
###myProgramValidatedXMLFile
```

schreiben und beim Öffnen einer Datei prüfen, ob die erste Zeile diesen String enthält. Wenn ja, 
ist es eine von deinen exportierten Dateien.

Dass sie dann keine Fehler enthalten, naja darum musst du dich halt kümmern beim Exportieren.


----------



## Murray (6. Jan 2009)

hdi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> zB beim Exportieren als erste Zeile in die XML Datei:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Wenn, dann lieber einen XML-Kommentar, damit die Datei "well-formed" bleibt und mit normalen XML-Mitteln gelesen werden kann:

```

```

Üblicherweise nutzt man dafür wohl eher den Namespace:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="iso-8859-1"?>
<root xmlns="http://www.mydomain.de/myProgram">
</root>
```


----------



## Vayu (7. Jan 2009)

nen xsd (xml schema definition) dazu schreiben und vorher gegen validieren.


----------

